# [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about Volkswagen drum brakes with a 50 mile 144V li-ion pack
configuration?
Would that be light enough for those brakes to handle the converted
weight?

Is there such a kit available for VW's?


{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Mark Grasser" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, 22 Aug 2011 12:15:58 -0400
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV

Volkswagen drum brakes with lead. I would say "unsafe at any speed" but
to each his own I guess.
-

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Access your email from home and the web

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's why I'm a fan of regen capability, so you don't lose the engine
braking on older vehicles with drum brakes.

Z

On Mon, Aug 22, 2011 at 10:15 AM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wr=
ote:
> Volkswagen drum brakes with lead. I would say "unsafe at any speed" but t=
o each his own I guess.
>
>
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
>
>
> This e-mail, and any files attached to it, is intended solely for the per=
son or entity to which it is addressed. Any review, dissemination, copying,=
printing, or other use of this e-mail by persons or entities other than th=
e addressee is strictly prohibited. If you received this e-mail in error, p=
lease notify the sender immediately and delete the material from all affect=
ed computers. Internet communications cannot be guaranteed to be timely sec=
ure, error or virus-free. The sender does not accept liability for any erro=
rs or omissions.
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Beh=
alf Of brucedp4
> Sent: Monday, August 22, 2011 10:59 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV
>
>
> http://www.tflcar.com/2011/08/how-to-build-a-very-cool-all-electric-car-o=
n-a-sams-club-budget.html
> [image] 08/20/2011
> How to build a very cool all electric car on a Sam's Club budget
>
> [image
> http://www.everymantri.com/.a/6a00d83451b18a69e2015390d9919a970b-pi
> P1010053]
> ... what if you want to go EV green on a Sam's Club budget?
> Elbert, from Texas, sent us these photos of his all electric commuter
> car that he built for under $15,000.
>
> Elbert writes, "My car is based on a 1970 Volkswagen beetle. The
> roof and the top of the rear section are an old kit that is still
> being produced.
>
> The fenders, visor, and hood are also aftermarket parts still
> available. This a fairly simple conversion. I am using a kit also
> purchased on line at.e-volks.com. Batteries are 12 volt deep cycle
> marine from SAM=92 CLUBS. Top speed so far is about 76 MPH and the
> range is in the 40 mile area.
>
> There are a lot of variables that affect the range such as temp,
> speed, and grade of the road..(up hill uses more power than downhill)
> But the good part is I can plug it into any 110V outlet and charge
> complete from very low to full in about 4-5 hours=85..I drove it to
> work last for a couple of months for less than 5 bucks a week.
>
> [image
> http://www.everymantri.com/.a/6a00d83451b18a69e2015434ad39c3970c-600wi
> P1010052 (2)]
>
> I am probably 12-14K into the car..but much of that =85probably around
> half=85has been spent getting the body / interior and etc together=85..
> the conversion has been pretty inexpensive=85.that is why sams club
> batteries and a lot of other inexpensive solutions were chosen=85.
> I wanted to see if I could create a green toy for about the same
> money as a like gas powered item=85I think I have hit pretty close.
>
> I stopped driving it then to redo the layout of the batteries. It
> finally runs and drives again and I am finishing up the insides to
> start driving it to work again=85.It has been a lot of fun=85like the
> Porsche in your article=85GREEN can still be fun and not that expensive."
> [=A9 2004-2011. All rights reserved]
> ...
> http://talkofthevillages.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3D19795
> ...
> http://www.rvparkreviews.com/invboard/index.php?showtopic=3D2383
> ...
> http://www.samsclub.com/
> ...
> http://e-volks.com/gpage1.html
> ...
> http://motors.shop.ebay.com/Cars-Trucks-/6001/i.html?Make=3DVolkswagen&_t=
rkparms=3D65%253A12%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A5335&rt=3Dnc&_nkw=3DBeetle&_dmp=
t=3DUS_Cars_Trucks&_sticky=3D1&_trksid=3Dp4506.c0.m245&_sop=3D2&_sc=3D1
> ...
> http://www.bgwspectre.com/wagonsvans.html
> ...
> http://www.cybercars.com/bigbooks/vwkits/bbvw.htm
> ...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kit_car
> ...
> http://youtube.com/results?search_query=3Delectric+vw
>
>
>
>
>
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>
> --
> View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413=
529.n4.nabble.com/How-to-build-a-very-cool-Sam-s-Club-budget-EV-tp3760391p3=
760391.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Na=
bble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am sure there must be disc brake kits available, and then anti sway bars
would also be a must in my book. I doubt those drum brakes stopped the
original car very well.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


This e-mail, and any files attached to it, is intended solely for the person
or entity to which it is addressed. Any review, dissemination, copying,
printing, or other use of this e-mail by persons or entities other than the
addressee is strictly prohibited. If you received this e-mail in error,
please notify the sender immediately and delete the material from all
affected computers. Internet communications cannot be guaranteed to be
timely secure, error or virus-free. The sender does not accept liability for
any errors or omissions.


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of bruce parmenter
Sent: Monday, August 22, 2011 12:28 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV

How about Volkswagen drum brakes with a 50 mile 144V li-ion pack
configuration?
Would that be light enough for those brakes to handle the converted
weight?

Is there such a kit available for VW's?


{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Mark Grasser" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, 22 Aug 2011 12:15:58 -0400
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV

Volkswagen drum brakes with lead. I would say "unsafe at any speed" but
to each his own I guess.
-

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Access your email from home and the web

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> I am sure there must be disc brake kits available, and then anti sway bars
> would also be a must in my book. I doubt those drum brakes stopped the
> original car very well.
>
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
>
>

Depending on the age of the Bug, both front disks and anti-sway bars can be
taken from a Ghia and retro-fit to the Bug; otherwise, there are plenty of
after-market options from the dune-buggy market.

I can attest that a '72 Ghia with 12x Group31 Gels (~820lbs of lead) still
passes braking tests; both on a dyno and road-tests.


-Nick
www.evalbum.com/1890
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110822/a7ef16b7/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The VW Bug drum brakes are large...about 10 inches in diameter. But
somewhat narrower than domestic 10 inch drums. The Super Bug, 1971-1979,
has larger front brakes than the standard beam axle Bug.

The Russco "Orange Juicer" is a Super with almost 1000# of lead and the
stock drum brakes require way too much foot pressure to stop way too
slowly. Read: Run into the car ahead. Bam!

I will be replacing the front drum brakes with a disc conversion. Cost
just over $300. It's unsafe with the front drums and lead. My opinion.

Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering

http://russcoev.com.

>>
>> I am sure there must be disc brake kits available, and then anti sway
>> bars
>> would also be a must in my book. I doubt those drum brakes stopped the
>> original car very well.
>>
>> Sincerely,
>> Mark Grasser
>>
>>
>
> Depending on the age of the Bug, both front disks and anti-sway bars can
> be
> taken from a Ghia and retro-fit to the Bug; otherwise, there are plenty of
> after-market options from the dune-buggy market.
>
> I can attest that a '72 Ghia with 12x Group31 Gels (~820lbs of lead) still
> passes braking tests; both on a dyno and road-tests.
>
>
> -Nick
> www.evalbum.com/1890
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110822/a7ef16b7/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

VW folks have perfected adapting late model brakes and suspension stuff. 
It's easy and much less expensive than aftermarket specialty stuff.

Dan
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "bruce parmenter" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 22, 2011 9:27 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV


> How about Volkswagen drum brakes with a 50 mile 144V li-ion pack
> configuration?
> Would that be light enough for those brakes to handle the converted
> weight?
>
> Is there such a kit available for VW's?
>
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>
>
>
> ----- Original message -----
> From: "Mark Grasser" <[email protected]>
> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
> Date: Mon, 22 Aug 2011 12:15:58 -0400
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV
>
> Volkswagen drum brakes with lead. I would say "unsafe at any speed" but
> to each his own I guess.
> -
>
> -- 
> http://www.fastmail.fm - Access your email from home and the web
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -----
> No virus found in this message.
> Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
> Version: 10.0.1392 / Virus Database: 1520/3850 - Release Date: 08/22/11
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I spent a lot more than $15k on my VW bug conversion. Heck...my battery pack
alone was a bit over $10k. But then again, I wanted a lot better range than
40 miles and had to pay to get it.

corbin



> Jeff Haskell <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > 15 large? That's kind of crazy. While he does say that a fair portion of
> > that was just getting the insides together, that still seems ridiculously
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > Volkswagen drum brakes with lead. I would say "unsafe at any speed" but
> > to each his own I guess.
> I dunno. I had a 1962 VW Beetle way back when. While they were drum
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As it happens I just got my '74 Super Beetle conversion out on the streets for the first time this last weekend. It's fantastic. I used aftermarket disk brake conversions on all four wheels and it stops fine.

- Gene



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oops forgot the link:

http://www.evalbum.com/3915


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Gene Stopp
Sent: Monday, August 22, 2011 4:23 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV

As it happens I just got my '74 Super Beetle conversion out on the streets for the first time this last weekend. It's fantastic. I used aftermarket disk brake conversions on all four wheels and it stops fine.

- Gene



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Found the link to your website..

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gene Stopp" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 22, 2011 4:53 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV


> Oops forgot the link:
>
> http://www.evalbum.com/3915
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Gene Stopp
> Sent: Monday, August 22, 2011 4:23 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to build a very cool Sam's Club budget EV
>
> As it happens I just got my '74 Super Beetle conversion out on the streets for the first time this 
> last weekend. It's fantastic. I used aftermarket disk brake conversions on all four wheels and it 
> stops fine.
>
> - Gene
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cost of glider is probably where a lot of it went. I'm not picky (in my
case; hopefully eventually to be 'cases' plural) about gliders myself. I
just want a "town runabout" car with all seating intact. I did manage to get
the Jetta for free in this case; I don't know of any other zero-cost cars I
could obtain. If I do this again my glider cost would probably be in the
400-800 dollar range for a 'beater' vehicle - of which I'd hope to recoup a
portion by selling off engine and parts that are unnecessary.

I'll start a separate thread for the controller info, for those that are
interested.



> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Found the link to your website..
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Chris <[email protected]>
> Drums actually work better if adjusted properly, aren't wet, and
> don't overheat. But they drag more... not ideal for ev trying to
> hypermile

There are huge differences between vehicles, so it's hard to make any generalities. For both drum and disk brakes there are plenty of good and bad examples.

In the particular vehicles I've had, drum brakes tend to be simpler, cheaper, heavier, and don't work as well wet. However, they have been easier to adjust so they don't drag.



--
Those who say it cannot be done should not interrupt the one who is
doing it. -- Chinese proverb
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

